# there's nobody here



## virgo (Oct 27, 2007)

i have just registered but i see nobody has posted for a long time


----------



## NastyHashi (Mar 11, 2007)

The boards heat up and die down. There's been quite a bit of discussion lately on some of the other threads about RAI and such...more specific to people's problems I guess.

A lot of lurkers too....many people view without posting.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

We are here. We are always here. Morning, noon and night


----------



## worriedmother (Nov 1, 2007)

can anyone help me my daughter has had symptoms for a very long time and now at age 21 they are getting out of controll the tests come back ok so no doctor will tx her she has everyl symptom I have found on line...


----------



## NastyHashi (Mar 11, 2007)

You did not mention what your daughter's symptoms were?

Without specifics, its hard to say...could be anything.

If you believe her troubles are thyroid related, we need to know exactly what tests she has had in relation to her thyroid and what the numbers are. When you say all tests came back ok, that leads me to believe she did not have a comprehensive workup and the docs missed something. Need to know what tests she has had.


----------



## sharris123 (Nov 24, 2007)

love the site! I was diagnosed with Graves nearly three weeks ago i believe, but have not been able to post anything, will see if this works! I have many questions.


----------



## fromruby (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi and welcome sharris, how are you? elaine


----------

